# Tiroler Hölzl



## strawinski (9. Juni 2011)

sicherlich haben alle wie ich das problem mit dem tiroler hölzl..es steht nicht..und wenn man auch glauben möchte es steht, so weiß man es nicht, wie es unter wasser aussieht. waum sollte es auch unter wasser stehen, wenn es im waschbecken net steht. unsinn....also habe ich folgendes getan. ich habe mit nen stab balsaholz gekauft und dann ein stück rundholzbalsa in das plaströhrchen geschoben. genau soweit wie die verschlußkappe oben passt. dann ins waschbecken gelegt. und es steht immer noch net. also hab ich angefangen unten den fetten bleifuß abzusägen. immer soweit wie es nötig ist. bis es schwebte und dann bis es komplett stand....mitten im wasser.....meine überlegung ist ja das ding vom gewicht her nicht 100m werfen zu wollen, sondern im stillwasser was zum stehen zu haben. das erfüllt nun seinen zweck.


----------



## Mefospezialist (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiroler Hölzl*

Hallo,

was auch super funktioniert ist Bauschaum allerdings eine ziemliche sauerei.

Ich hole mir auch den grünen Plastikschlauch aus dem Aquariumbedarf. Dieser wird nun einfach wesentlich länger geschnitten als das Original. Funktioniert auch bestens allerdings ist es dann halt wesentlich länger. Das macht aber gar nichts, denn die Forellen lieben den Wurm etwa einen halben Meter über Grund! :q

Die letzte und bis jetzt beste Methode ist den originalen Schlauch mit Styroporkugeln aus dem Bastlerbedarf zu füllen. Die haben wesentlich mehr auftrieb wie Balsaholz und sind in diesen kleinen Größen leicht zu bekommen.

Grüße

David


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiroler Hölzl*

Zwei Weinkorken aufeinanderkleben, unten Birnenblei rein, fertig. Oder einen Weinkorken aufbohren und über das Tiroler schieben. Die beiden Varianten stehen immer.


----------



## strawinski (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiroler Hölzl*

das mit den korken hatte ich auch schon aber die sehne hat sich immer daran verwickelt...


----------



## Ralle307 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiroler Hölzl*

Die meisten Tiroler Hölzl funktioniert erst ab einer Wassertiefe von etwa 1,5m, da erst dann der Wasserdruck stark genug ist, das das Röhrchen den nötigen Auftrieb erhält. 
Ob sich ein Selbstbau noch wirklich lohnt mag ich zu bezweifeln.
Bei ebay gibt es genügend Shops die diese Teile recht günstig anbieten. 
z.B. der hier.

http://cgi.ebay.de/5-Stuck-TIROLER-HOLZL-40-g-/190516515007?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item2c5bab50bf

Aber auch andere wo es auch 10erpacks gibt die in etwa 5€ kosten. 

Von den Materialkosten her kommt man in etwa gleich wenn nicht sogar teurer. 

Man kann die Teile ja mit Bauschaum pimpen, dazu einfach den Bauschaum auf ein mit Trennmittel (Wachs, Pflanzenöl)  versehenes Brett aufspritzen und aushärten lassen. Dann mit einem Kuttermesser die glatte oberfläche wegsneiten, so das man eine etwa 1-2cm hohe Schaumplatte hat. Jetzt mit einem Locheisen (Größe des Innendurchmessers des Röhrchens) aus der PUR-Platte ausstechen. 
Jetzt das Blei aus dem Röhrchen ziehen und die Schaumstopfen nach und nach in das Röhrchen schieben. Dann das Blei wieder rein und mit etwas Sekundenkleber fixieren. Fertig!


----------



## tyirian (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tiroler Hölzl*

Hab mich auch mal dran gemacht Tiroler Hölzl selber zu bauen.

Ist zwar noch ein Prototyp, bin aber recht zufrieden damit. 
Wenn ich versuch so wenig Verschnitt wie möglich zu fabrizieren, dann komm ich auf ca. 35€ pro Stück.


----------



## Katteker (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tiroler Hölzl*



tyirian schrieb:


> ca. 35€ pro Stück.



Leicht vertippt?:m




Die sehen doch schon gut aus!

Mit fehlt da aber eine meiner liebsten Eigenschaften: "richtige" Tiroler mit dem länglichen Blei kann man wunderbar auf ner Steinpackung fischen. Die bleiben im Leben nicht hängen.

Für andere Situationen aber sicher gut.


----------



## U.Gantert (22. September 2014)

*AW: Tiroler Hölzl*

#q
Sorry, aber es gibt Gesetze der Physik, und die widersprechen einigen der hier gemachten Ausssagen eindeutig.

1. Luft ist leichter als Balsaholz oder Styroporkugeln. Wer also den Schlauch damit füllt, der verringert den Auftrieb, und das Hölzl steht erst recht nicht.

2. Je tiefer das Wasser, desto höher der Druck, soweit richtig. Aber der höhere Druck führt allenfalls dazu, dass der Schlauch etwas zusammengedrückt wird, wodurch sich dessen Volumen und damit der Auftrieb verringern.

Letzteres Problem kennt jeder, der mit Bleigürteln taucht. An der Oberfläche gehe ich selbst mit 5 kg Blei am Körper nicht unter. Bin ich aber bereits 5 m tief, dann sinke ich automatisch immer schneller, da mein Brustkorb immer stärker zusammengedrückt wird und damit dessen Volumen und damit der Auftrieb immer geringer wird. Die Unkenntnis dieses simplen Zusammenhangs hat schon zu tödlichen Unfällen geführt.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Tiroler Hölzl*

ups #q

Der Beitrag war schon 3 Jahre alt#t


----------



## Micha383 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Tiroler Hölzl*

ja lass den Thread doch 3 Jahre alt sein. Ergänzende Infos oder Wissenswertes haben sicher auch heute noch Relevanz oder?

Also ich habe für mich noch ein paar Infos aus dem neuen Post ziehen können.

Gruß
Micha


----------

